# Info on Grizzly Creek-Two Rivers



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

hey conative. Good choise - nice float with enough current to make it interesting. There is a private shuttle company that is active in the summer but it might be a bit early. I'll try to get a contact for them. Not too difficult to hitch if all else fails - only about 4-5 miles and an on-ramp within 5 min walk of the takeout. I've done it several times and never had a problem gettting a ride. There isn't any free camping on the route or near the put/in or takeout. Rock Garden Rafting at the Noname exist half way between Griz and Glenwood on I-70 is probably your best bet. Small fee but free/legal camping spots are a ways away. A couple of options you might consider. 1. Going to S Canyon (another five miles)instead of Two Rivers. Same type of water and better fishing. Make sure the ramp at S. Canyon is open for the season. 2. Running the Fork from West Bank (half way to Carbondale) to Two Rivers. Also a nice float and good fishing. Cemetary Rapid on that route is pretty basic at low levels so you should be fine


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

There is also the bike path parallel to I-70 so you can bike the shuttle from G-wood.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

I am also planning on floating there next weekend so if all else fails we may be able to hook up for shuttle. I was thinking that there was some camping up the road at the South Canyon exit. Does that sound familiar to anyone?


Dan


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

S Canyon doesn't have any organized campgrounds but I have seen people pulled over camping off the road. Not sure of the legality (who's land it is) so you should try to figure that out first. There is also a hot springs about a mile up from the river. A little swarmy but not a bad soak


----------



## conative33 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks all! You guys are great. As far as South Canyon, do you think I'd be able to find a shuttle for that stretch? 
boatdziner-i sent you a PM, we should hook up and try to shuttle, i'll split gas or whatever or if you wanna camp with my buddy and I, we'll have plenty of booze. I'm also looking for a campground, what about on the fork? is there camping in the westbank area? Sorry for all the questions-just want to be prepared!

Thanks everyone, this forum never ceases to amaze me how friendly the people are and how prompt the responses are.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

There is camping at the base of Mt sopris, Prince Creek rd in Carbondale. But that is a little ways away. Looking out my window it looks like it might still have snow. Much of South Canyon is BLM and there is some free camping. Odds of finding a shuttle from there is minimal unless prearranged. The Crystal is really cloudy so fishing below it on the fork is less than prime right now.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hire a taxi for Shuttle*

Last summer, we drove our trucks to the takeout, called a Glenwood taxi cab and they picked us up at Two Rivers park and delivered us to grizzly Creek. $20 split 4 ways. I'll do it again. Don't remember the taxi company


----------



## conative33 (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if the fly shop in the area runs shuttles? I got everything figured out but the shuttle.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Biking the shuttle is not bad at all we used to do it alot from 2 rivers to Shoshone. You could use valley taxi like the guy above 945.4111 or just hitch a ride since it is right next to 70


----------



## grover (Jun 3, 2009)

You should be able to contact one of the fly shops and they can get you info on the shuttles. i think there are 2 shuttle companies in the Glenwood area that would work. Charm Shuttles and Dee Harcourt. Sorry I don't have numbers for them. Alpine Anglers 970-963-9245 or Taylor Creek Fly Shop 970-927-4374 should have info available.


----------

